# What are these rims called ?



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

These are a set of 18's my brother gave me to fit on my MK2.
They are 5x112 pcd and wont fit. 
They supposedly from the new Scirocco but after seerching online i have had no luck.
They came fitted on his GTI6.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: What are these rims called ? (RAZZOR)*

on an mkII..


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

they wont fit but i need to know what they are if i am selling them to buy or swap for a set of 17 inch.
Currently have 16 inch on my MK2 but cant get the tyres i need for them.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (RAZZOR)*

so your going to put 17"s on you mkII?


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

yes


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: What are these rims called ? (RAZZOR)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5
Down the page, apparently called "Karts"


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

Thanks, read the post its called Black Thunder or so the guys says in the post. Karts are on the first pic in the post.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (RAZZOR)*

Other way around I believe. I think the black thunder wheels are the . . . . black ones


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

Got this info from a local forum.
Thunder, scirocco option wheel, 5x112 8J ET41
available in :
black p/n 1K8 071 498 AX1
titanium p/n 1K8 071 498 QQ9


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (RAZZOR)*

Nice looking wheel! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vaeski (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (RAZZOR)*

What are you asking for these


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

i am not in the US unfortunately.


----------



## Vroomall (Dec 29, 2008)

The Karthoums (aka Karts) are the solid black ones. google images ftw


----------

